# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Deduzioni irap

## nittis

Sono alle prese con le operazioni di chiusura del bilancio, in particolare con il calcolo delle imposte.
Il consulente del lavoro mi ha gentilmente consegnato un prospetto delle deduzioni IRAP e il problema è che i dati del bilancio non coincidono con i quelli del prospetto.
Indubbiamente potri aver sbagliato io, anche se ho controllato e ricontrollato i prospetti contabili delle retribuzioni mensili! 
Ora, al fine di sciogliere ogni dubbio e, prima di chiamare il consulente, mi chiedo se:
2)i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali,deducibili ai sensi del comma 1 lettera a,n.4,  sono per intero i contributi INPS a carico del datore di lavoro?
3)i contributi obbligatori contro gli infortuni sul lavoro, deducibili ai sensi del comma 1, lettera a, n.1; anch'essi quelli riportati nella voce B)9 del C.E? 
Oppure le deduzioni spettanti sono diverse dai costi del bilancio sostenuti dalla società?
I contributi versati alla cassa edile sono deducibili? 
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La determinazione della base imponibile Irap non è affatto lineare, oggi. 
Detto questo, i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali deducibili sono per intero i contributi INPS a carico del datore di lavoro; così come quelli Inail. 
Esistono poi delle nuove deduzioni, già dall'esercizio 2007, che sono funzione di altre variabili, e che non coincidono con i valori di bilancio che rappresentano i costi. 
ciao   

> Sono alle prese con le operazioni di chiusura del bilancio, in particolare con il calcolo delle imposte.
> Il consulente del lavoro mi ha gentilmente consegnato un prospetto delle deduzioni IRAP e il problema è che i dati del bilancio non coincidono con i quelli del prospetto.
> Indubbiamente potri aver sbagliato io, anche se ho controllato e ricontrollato i prospetti contabili delle retribuzioni mensili! 
> Ora, al fine di sciogliere ogni dubbio e, prima di chiamare il consulente, mi chiedo se:
> 2)i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali,deducibili ai sensi del comma 1 lettera a,n.4,  sono per intero i contributi INPS a carico del datore di lavoro?
> 3)i contributi obbligatori contro gli infortuni sul lavoro, deducibili ai sensi del comma 1, lettera a, n.1; anch'essi quelli riportati nella voce B)9 del C.E? 
> Oppure le deduzioni spettanti sono diverse dai costi del bilancio sostenuti dalla società?
> I contributi versati alla cassa edile sono deducibili? 
> grazie

----------


## nittis

> La determinazione della base imponibile Irap non è affatto lineare, oggi. 
> Detto questo, i contributi previdenziali e assistenziali deducibili sono per intero i contributi INPS a carico del datore di lavoro; così come quelli Inail. 
> Esistono poi delle nuove deduzioni, già dall'esercizio 2007, che sono funzione di altre variabili, e che non coincidono con i valori di bilancio che rappresentano i costi. 
> ciao

  So perfettamente che l'art. 11 del D.Lgs n.446 prevede diverse tipologie di deduzioni, ma mi domandavo se gli importi dei righi IS1 (Contributi assicurativi) e IS3 (contributi previdenziali e assistenaziali) della dichirazione Irap 2009, dovessero coincidere (naturalmente, penso :Confused: ) con quelli indicati in bilancio! :Smile: 
grazie per la solerte risposta.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> So perfettamente che l'art. 11 del D.Lgs n.446 prevede diverse tipologie di deduzioni, ma mi domandavo se gli importi dei righi IS1 (Contributi assicurativi) e IS3 (contributi previdenziali e assistenaziali) della dichirazione Irap 2009, dovessero coincidere (naturalmente, penso) con quelli indicati in bilancio!
> grazie per la solerte risposta.

  Non ricordo a memoria le istruzioni e il modello Irap 09.

----------


## hillary

I dati relativi alle retribuzioni sono relativi ai costi. Spesso accade che nei prospetti forniti dai consulenti si faccia riferimento al costo di competenza e non a quello delle retribuzioni mensili. La differenza sta nei ratei (ferie/permessi/14ma e relativi oneri previdenziali ed assistenziali nonch&#233; la quota TFR). 
Per quanto riguarda l'INAIL vale lo stesso discorso, l'unica cosa &#232; verificare che non ci sia la quota relativa al titolare o soci che viene riclassificata tra i costi per servizi e quindi direttamente detraibili (non in sede di deduzioni). 
Per quanto riguarda la Cassa edile &#232; come per l'INPS, ossia se per il dipendente applichi il cuneo fiscale lo includi nel rigo IS3 altrimenti se il dipendente &#232; un apprendista lo includi nel IS4 (anche se &#232; contratto di inserimento o formazione lavoro, disabile...) se &#232; un dipendente che fa parte dell'incremento occupazionale nel rigo IS6......

----------


## nittis

> I dati relativi alle retribuzioni sono relativi ai costi. Spesso accade che nei prospetti forniti dai consulenti si faccia riferimento al costo di competenza e non a quello delle retribuzioni mensili. La differenza sta nei ratei (ferie/permessi/14ma e relativi oneri previdenziali ed assistenziali nonché la quota TFR). 
> Per quanto riguarda l'INAIL vale lo stesso discorso, l'unica cosa è verificare che non ci sia la quota relativa al titolare o soci che viene riclassificata tra i costi per servizi e quindi direttamente detraibili (non in sede di deduzioni). 
> Per quanto riguarda la Cassa edile è come per l'INPS, ossia se per il dipendente applichi il cuneo fiscale lo includi nel rigo IS3 altrimenti se il dipendente è un apprendista lo includi nel IS4 (anche se è contratto di inserimento o formazione lavoro, disabile...) se è un dipendente che fa parte dell'incremento occupazionale nel rigo IS6......

  grazie mille.

----------


## nittis

> I dati relativi alle retribuzioni sono relativi ai costi. Spesso accade che nei prospetti forniti dai consulenti si faccia riferimento al costo di competenza e non a quello delle retribuzioni mensili. La differenza sta nei ratei (ferie/permessi/14ma e relativi oneri previdenziali ed assistenziali nonché la quota TFR). 
> Per quanto riguarda l'INAIL vale lo stesso discorso, l'unica cosa è verificare che non ci sia la quota relativa al titolare o soci che viene riclassificata tra i costi per servizi e quindi direttamente detraibili (non in sede di deduzioni). 
> Per quanto riguarda la Cassa edile è come per l'INPS, ossia se per il dipendente applichi il cuneo fiscale lo includi nel rigo IS3 altrimenti se il dipendente è un apprendista lo includi nel IS4 (anche se è contratto di inserimento o formazione lavoro, disabile...) se è un dipendente che fa parte dell'incremento occupazionale nel rigo IS6......

  ....ritorno sull'argomento!
Ho ricevuto un nuovo prospetto delle deduzioni IRAP, questa volta "senza ratei", e i valori  del costo INPS e INAIL coincidono con quelli del bilancio. :Cool: 
A questo punto, però, mi domando se sia deducibile il costo con o senza ratei....  :Confused: 
la circolare 61/2007 precisa che "in relazione agli oneri relativi alla tredicesima mensilità, stabilita a livello di contrattazione e generalmente corrisposta nel mese di Dicembre, tenuto conto che gli stessi maturano nel corso dell'anno, l'importo ammesso in deduzione dovrà essere calcolato pro-quota con riferimento a ciascuna mensilità....", ma tace sulla eventuale deducibilità di altre indennità (come ferie e permessi)......

----------


## hillary

Nei bilanci, facendo riferimento ai costi di competenza, sicuramente gli stessi dovrebbero essere indicati (in quanto importi maturati ma non liquidati). Generalmente io li rilevo solo per alcune societ&#224; con molti dipendenti dove tali importi sono veramente rilevanti senza complicarmi ulteriormente la vita per gli altri (ovviamente per tali societ&#224; tali ratei mi sono anche necessari per abbattere il reddito) tenendo sempre presente che una volta rilevati, al loro sorgere, non interrrompo la modalit&#224; operativa per gli anni successivi (stornando prima quelli precedenti gi&#224; liquidati nell'anno). 
Non so se c'&#232; qualche riferimento normativo io mi baso sulle regole di competenza economica.

----------


## nittis

> Nei bilanci, facendo riferimento ai costi di competenza, sicuramente gli stessi dovrebbero essere indicati (in quanto importi maturati ma non liquidati). Generalmente io li rilevo solo per alcune società con molti dipendenti dove tali importi sono veramente rilevanti senza complicarmi ulteriormente la vita per gli altri (ovviamente per tali società tali ratei mi sono anche necessari per abbattere il reddito) tenendo sempre presente che una volta rilevati, al loro sorgere, non interrrompo la modalità operativa per gli anni successivi (stornando prima quelli precedenti già liquidati nell'anno). 
> Non so se c'è qualche riferimento normativo io mi baso sulle regole di competenza economica.

  Allora, nel mio caso, visto che si tratta di una società con 5 dipendenti, converrebbe utilizzare la deduzione con ratei perchè la differenza, oltre ad non essere rilevante rispetto al valore di bilancio, mi consente anche di abbattare un pochino il reddito. :Smile: 
Giusto?

----------


## granny

riprendo questo post per porvi una domanda. Contabilmente non rilevo il rateo di 14 mensilità e relativi contributi ma lo imputo nell'anno di pagamento. Come mi devo comportare con la deduzione dei contributi irap? Lo scorso anno per forza di cose ho dovuto necessariamente calcolare i ratei (solo ai fini irap) questo anno ho "pareggiato" (sempre ai fini irap) la 14 fino a giugno 2008 non usufruendo della deduzione dei contributi da luglio 2008 a giugno 2009 posso farlo? il prossimo anno detrarrei  i contributi sull'intero importo (luglio 2008/giugno2009) :Confused:  non riesco a spiegarmi meglio scusatemi.

----------


## cucci cucci

ma esiste una guida o delle indicazioni che semplificano e chiariscano quali voci inserire nelle varie caselle delle dichiarazioni irap?

----------


## ergo3

Il comportamento corretto sarebbe quello di imputare i ratei, le ferie non godute ecc, per competenza nell'esercizio. In seguito le deduzioni art.11 spettanti dovrebbero seguire, quali variazioni in diminuzione, ci&#242; che &#232; stato dedotto in bilancio CEE originariamente. Il problema sorge, almeno nella mia esperienza, nel fatto che i consulenti del lavoro non riescono a fornirmi  dati chiari e prospetti intellegibili. Il problema invece nostro &#232; che, se negli anni precedenti non &#232; stato seguito il criterio della competenza economica, si deve stare attenti a non duplicare costi imputando all'esercizio i ratei di fine anno. In questi casi o si conguaglia sino al raggiungimento del costo imputato nei poco intellegibili prospetti o si lascia cos&#236; com'&#232;.

----------

